# VR6T Setups Exceeding 400whp on 42#



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

C2 claims this is the limit on their Stage 2 software.
supports up to 400hp on 42# injectors..

anyone making more than that on this chip?
i'd love to know...


my setup for clicks. (no im not on chiptune) im just curious.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Pretty sure Kevin from TomasSportTuning made like 500whp or something on the 42lb tune. If I remember right he had a adjustable fpr and messed with the fuel pressure to get to that point.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know for a fact that it can be done and has many times. You just have to watch fuel trims and timming advances like a hawk.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I think that was 500BHP, not 100% sure on that though but I made 494whp on 25psi GT3582R 1.06AR


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

KubotaPowered said:


> I think that was 500BHP, not 100% sure on that though but I made 494whp on 25psi GT3582R 1.06AR


oh so you've exceeded the rated power advertised?
nice, ok now that i know its possible, i can save some money and get the stage 2.

what was your full setup?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

eurobred said:


> oh so you've exceeded the rated power advertised?
> nice, ok now that i know its possible, i can save some money and get the stage 2.
> 
> what was your full setup?


Full forged bottom end, steel headgasket, 8.5:1 comp, 1000ml water/meth shot, Quickflow SRI, full 3 inch exhaust with cat and muffler, ARP everything, GT3582R 1.06AR, 3BAR FPR. Keep turning up the boost until you see it lean out and then back it off some.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

KubotaPowered said:


> Full forged bottom end, steel headgasket, 8.5:1 comp, 1000ml water/meth shot, Quickflow SRI, full 3 inch exhaust with cat and muffler, ARP everything, GT3582R 1.06AR, 3BAR FPR. Keep turning up the boost until you see it lean out and then back it off some.


awesome, that sounds like a plan to me. that will definitely save me some money. 
i was debating on the stage 4 PRO.MAF. but that fueling kit is $1300+ not sure if i wana spend that when its a daily, im good with 420+whp. im making close to that right now but im on standalone... to me it just seems like chiptune is easier to deal with. standalone is a pain in the ass for a daily...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

The 42# is better suited for a daily driver, smoother transitions between full power and cruising, better idle, etc. Don't get me wrong, I love the new PROMAF tune, lots of power but the 42# tune went on the shelf for use in another project.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

i have 42lb tune - on 17psi it made 370whp on 26psi it was at 465whp but shut it down because it was starting to lean out at 5800rpm

it will make 450whp easily 

and on my car - anything over 350 is pretty useless unless its at highway speeds when you roll into it


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Anything past 350whp is useless on FWD


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

Ran ~425awhp on that tune for over a year. 17psi, no issues summer or winter.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Standalone to Chip*



eurobred said:


> im on standalone... to me it just seems like chiptune is easier to deal with. standalone is a pain in the ass for a daily...


Once your sensors are working right you don't have to touch anything... get in and drive daily. :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I'm probably above or right around the 400whp mark. Running 25psi on a 6265, started to go lean around 27-28psi. Water meth sitting, waiting...


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

is there no obd1 #42 file ? i have 2 cars that i wanna turbo one of but they are both obd 1


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

optiks said:


> is there no obd1 #42 file ? i have 2 cars that i wanna turbo one of but they are both obd 1


there is no OBD1 42# file...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

KubotaPowered said:


> The 42# is better suited for a daily driver, smoother transitions between full power and cruising, better idle, etc.


for me, the pro maf tune has been way better in all those categories, and i even get better mileage with it.

:beer:


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

I made 47x on the #42 program with no fuel pressure trickery. xpalendocious made it into the 500s with some nutty FPR action.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

cabzilla said:


> I made 47x on the #42 program with no fuel pressure trickery. xpalendocious made it into the 500s with some nutty FPR action.


its the old eip setup - they use rising rate fuel pressure regulators to cram more fuel through the injectors - thats how we had to do it back in the 90s :laugh:

well take a bigger injector with this file and do the same thing and its not hard to see

i believe a few people with the eip chip had their cars over 400whp with stock fuel injectors doing this


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

Juiced6 said:


> i believe a few people with the eip chip had their cars over 400whp with stock fuel injectors doing this


GTFO, race gas? where did you hear this?

2000 posts Wooo!


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

B4WrNd said:


> GTFO, race gas? where did you hear this?
> 
> 2000 posts Wooo!


its old news probably 10 years now

i think one of the gtr cars did it and a couple others i believe


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i run 21 psi im not sure how much power it is but it's 11.6- 12.5 WOT per the lm-2


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm curious of what setup's you guys are using.
I see a lot on numbers, but so far almost no setups.

i'm also wondering what my limit will be, i'm using an turbonetics T04e(20psi), but i've never read about someone else using this turbo. So i don't have anything to compare my car to:sly:


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i have vr6 12v, atp mani and dp, 38mm tial, greddy bov gettin recurculated, je 2.9 pistons, turbonetics 60-1 .58 haus, greddy pro fec EBC, innovate lm2 wideband/dataloger/everything a car needs, factory intake mani, c2 chip from 5 years ago, c2 maf haus, peloquins, and most of all MARK2


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

From my experience they start to lean out in the low 400whp range.


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

R32EEEK said:


> Ran ~425awhp on that tune for over a year. 17psi, no issues summer or winter.


3.2L (R32) GT35r 1.06 T3 Hotside, 8.5:1 comp, stock intake manifold, 3" exhaust, greddy profec bspec2. 17psi made 465 fwhp, 444 ft/lb @70deg ambient on dynojet


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

R32EEEK said:


> 3.2L (R32) GT35r 1.06 T3 Hotside, 8.5:1 comp, stock intake manifold, 3" exhaust, greddy profec bspec2. 17psi made 465 fwhp, 444 ft/lb @70deg ambient on dynojet


i want my R32 back :laugh:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Mine tips back and forth between 12.5-12.7 @ 25psi on AEM Eugo

-setup-

2.9l precision 6265 .81 t4, 8.5:1, stock intake mani, forge evo RS 1.25" recirc'd, kinetic mani, 38mm tial, hallman evo rX in cabin, 7lb eurospec flywheel, c2 chip and Bosch 440cc's
Edit: AutoTech 262's and arp bolts


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Mine tips back and forth between 12.5-12.7 @ 25psi on AEM Eugo
> 
> -setup-
> 
> ...


interesting when i made 464 we got out of it once it started climbing upwards to 12.5

but that 12:1 on the 42 tune up was flat from when it came on boost up to redline when we where not trying to push it


as for my setup - gt35r - atp manifold - dv rerouted intake - tial 38mm wg - schimmel short runner and a/w intercooler - 3" exhaust no cat


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

B4WrNd said:


> GTFO, race gas? where did you hear this?
> 
> 2000 posts Wooo!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4992411-Old-School

the first video in this thread - if i recall correctly made over 400whp with the eip stage 2 chip/fmu setup


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Not trying to thread jack but...
Wouldn't the green giants perform better at higher boost levels in our cars? seeing that we are all running somewhat similar setups this would be good info for a 42# thread


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> Anything past 350whp is useless on FWD


Agreed x a million. That's why no manufacturer makes a fwd car over this power level.

Drag racing on slicks is another story, but fwd street car and that's about it.

Should be dynoing my 42# setup soon. 20psi and some race gas so I hope to break 400whp:beer:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> Agreed x a million. That's why no manufacturer makes a fwd car over this power level.
> 
> Drag racing on slicks is another story, but fwd street car and that's about it.
> 
> Should be dynoing my 42# setup soon. 20psi and some race gas so I hope to break 400whp:beer:


you dont need race gas 

also if you watch your a/f you could probably squeeze 23-25psi


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Juiced6 said:


> you dont need race gas
> 
> also if you watch your a/f you could probably squeeze 23-25psi


9:1 compression, 20 psi, and a smallish intercooler? You bet I do to see full timing.

Check out a to4e 60 trim compressor map. 23-25 psi= a whole lot of inefficient heat. It's done at about 20psi.


----------

